

Powershell MVP: Scripting Wastes Time, Don't Make IT into Dev - msredmond
http://redmondmag.com/blogs/it-decision-maker/2011/04/wasting-time-with-scripting.aspx

======
iamdave
_So, third-party tools are, and should be, a way of life_

You can't make a statement like that and then conclude the article with "use
function xyz when it makes sense to".

